# Coach Kim "The Archery Book" Hard Cover Hyung Tak Kim



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Has anyone read the new book by coach Kim? Thoughts? Do you have any comparisons and contrasts with what coach Lee is teaching? Thanks in advance.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?products_id=12336


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Has anyone read the new book by coach Kim? Thoughts?


Prepare yourself for sticker shock.....it's extremely pricey!! 

My first impression was that the "packaging" and size of the book are very impressive! 

There's over three-hundred illustrations in the book, which I regard as a huge benefit, but I do not fully understand some of the illustrations (like #11, #12 and #71). Also, I cannot see the "finer" details that he describes in text and shows with pictures on page 107.

There are a LOT of typographical errors throughout the book........far TOO MANY for a book as expensive as this one. I'm not referring to those common translation errors where Asians sprinkle a lot of misplaced "the" throughout the text. I'm talking about typos that point the reader to the wrong figure number or illustration that are referenced by the text. Also, there are errors that omit several words in a sentence and the reader cannot decipher what Coach Kim is trying to convey. 

The book is directed at the "Beginning archer", and advances him/her to the Intermediate level. However, I don't know any beginning archer that would pay such a high price for a single book. Also, if the beginner didn't have a knowledgeable archer or coach to explain it correctly, the beginner would be mislead by some of the typos that I described in the previous paragraph.

In spite of the above criticism I think it's a great book and I would buy it all over again. - 



midwayarcherywi said:


> Do you have any comparisons and contrasts with what coach Lee is teaching?


As for comparing the two, they both are filled with pictures and illustrations to show what the author is attempting to describe in the text. They each teach different methods of getting to the "release". They aren't intended to compliment or build on each other (although I suppose an archer could adapt some aspects from each coaches methods), so it's pretty much a decision of buying one or the other. However, IMO, both Inside The Archer and Coach Kim's Archery Book are valuable resources to have in ones library if s/he can afford them (along side several other books). - John


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

am also anxious to some reviews of this book...have almost all the others but it's kinda pricy at about $180 so don't really want to spend that much unless it's really worth it...


----------



## pgp (Sep 11, 2008)

I got it for Christmas ( ie, begged and pleaded)...Now, if I were to misplace/lose this book for whatever reason, first thing I would do without the shadow of a doubt would be to call Lancaster and order another copy asap. Of the seven or so Archery manuals I now own, this has proven by far to be the most complete and detailed reference book. Every point on form, troubleshooting and tuning is amply illustrated with done-right and done-wrong pictures so that you the reader understand implicitly what's being described by Coach Kim. As such the margins for misinterpretations are much reduced ( ie, you can clearly see what needs to be done and how to do it properly). 
It's not a cheap book, to be sure, ( well, at least for my means) but well worth the money for the serious competitor. My take, in any case..


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I got mine directly (signed) from Coach Kim for $100, it's very good and thought it complimented the course I did with him, he has a very good and easy to understand teaching style which also comes accoss in his book. :thumbs_up


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

He's a very nice bloke and a patient teacher.

That book is a must have for any serious archer or student of the sport.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Here is a short clip I took of him teaching how the Release feels.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG5LunZ3iUc


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Excellent clip. I needed to watch it more than a few times to overcome the language barrier. Do you have more?


----------

